# Cube AMS 125 - welche Rahmengröße?



## *Belladonna* (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben. Ich wÃ¤r euch auf jeden Falls sehr dankbar dafÃ¼r: Also, ich wÃ¼rd mir gern ein Cube AMS 125 Modell 2008 im Internet kaufen. Die VorzÃ¼ge eines HÃ¤ndlers sind mir durchaus bekannt, allerdings ist das ganze im Netz um 300â¬ billiger... Und da kann ich einfach nicht anders.  Problem jetzt ist, dass ich nicht weiÃ welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ich nehmen soll, 16" oder 18"? Also ich bin w, 166 cm groÃ und meine SchrittlÃ¤nge betrÃ¤gt 80 cm. Ãber dem 18" er bin Ã­ch kurz mal gestanden und naja das Oberrohr ist schon ziemlich hoch, muÃ ich sagen. Aber das soll nichts heiÃen, da ich das 16" nicht "Test-Sitzen" konnte. 
Welcher Rahmen wÃ¼rd besser zu mir passen?
Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus 

*Belladonna*


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2008)

Das Thema Rahmengröße beim AMS ist hier schon einige Male abgehandelt worden. Es lohnt sich also, auch mal die Suchfunktion zu bemühen.
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zum 16" Rahmen raten. Ich bin 1.68m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm und ich habe ein 16"AMS 125. Die Größe passt perfekt. Beim 18"RAhmen war mir das Oberrohr zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (24. Dezember 2008)

hi belladonna,

wie barbarissima bereits sagte wird dir das 16" mit sicherheit besser passen als das 18". eventuell wäre es aber auch noch eine überlegung wert zum ams100 zu greifen. die ams100 sind gegenüber den ams125 etwas tiefer gebaut ("tretlager liegt tiefer"). ansonsten ist vielleicht auch das wls noch eine alternative? probesitzen solltest du das bike vorher in jedem fall, schließlich ist es eine ganze menge geld, die du investieren möchtest. 

gruß
citycobra


----------



## norman68 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast du denn schon mal mit deinem Händler vor Ort über eine Preis verhandelt? Denn bis jetzt hab ich bei all meine Bikes fast die Preise bekommen die ich auch im Netz bekommen hätte. Nur halt den Serviece den der Händler vor Ort noch bieten kann halt dazu und der ist auch manchmal Gold wert. Kannst du alles am Bike selber Reparieren oder hast du im Bekanntenkreis Leute die dir da bei der Einstellerei von Schaltung, Bremsen und Federelemende richtig Helfen können. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist sind die 300 Euro was du dir da im Netz, nach deinen Angaben, Sparen kannst sehr schnell beim Händler in der Kasse der die Arbeit dann für dich machen muß.


----------



## S.D. (25. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Thema Rahmengröße beim AMS ist hier schon einige Male abgehandelt worden. Es lohnt sich also, auch mal die Suchfunktion zu bemühen.
> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zum 16" Rahmen raten. Ich bin 1.68m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm und ich habe ein 16"AMS 125. Die Größe passt perfekt. Beim 18"RAhmen war mir das Oberrohr zu lang.



Hast Du bei Deiner Schrittlänge mit dem 16"-Rahmen noch viel Schrttfreiheit?
Und wie sieht es bei vollem Federweg an der Gabel aus?
Ich bin auch 1,68m, allerdings bei deutlich weniger Schrittfreiheit (ca. 76 cm) 
und ich befürchte, daß das AMS125 in 16" für mich etwas zu hoch baut.
Probefahrt in 16" ist bei uns leider nicht möglich, da die Händler meist erst ab 18" (wenn überhaupt) rumstehen haben.

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Deiner Schrittlänge mit dem 16"-Rahmen noch viel Schrttfreiheit?
> Und wie sieht es bei vollem Federweg an der Gabel aus?
> Ich bin auch 1,68m, allerdings bei deutlich weniger Schrittfreiheit (ca. 76 cm)
> und ich befürchte, daß das AMS125 in 16" für mich etwas zu hoch baut.
> ...


 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch genügend Schrittfreiheit, aber wie viel, das kann ich spontan gar nicht sagen. Ich fahre nachher aber mit dem Rad zum Weihnachtsgans essen, dann werde ich mal genauer hinschauen  Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich habe nachgemessen.Ich habe ca.7cm von mir bis zum Oberrohr wenn die Gabel ganz draußen ist. 1cm geht noch fürs Hosenpolster drauf, macht 8cm. Du hast 5cm weniger Schrittlänge, also reicht es


----------



## S.D. (25. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also, ich habe nachgemessen.Ich habe ca.7cm von mir bis zum Oberrohr wenn die Gabel ganz draußen ist. 1cm geht noch fürs Hosenpolster drauf, macht 8cm. Du hast 5cm weniger Schrittlänge, also reicht es



Super, Danke für Deine Bemühungen!

Gruß


----------



## *Belladonna* (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
so jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder. Nachdem ich zu Weihnachten den ein oder anderen Schein bekommen hab, kann ich wieder weiter träumen welches Bike meins wird 

@Bärbel:
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da ich noch neu hier im Forum bin, tu ich mir im Moment noch etwas schwer den Überblick zu haben. Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich aber sagen dass ich schon gesucht hab, aber halt nicht mein Größe  Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort, jetzt weiß ich zumindest welche Größe andre Mädls die so kurz/lang sind wie ich 

@ Citycobra:
Merci für den Tipp mit dem AMS100, aber ich denk ich geh nicht unter das AMS 125. Wenn dann gleich was gescheites  Des bild ich mir jetzt ein dass ich das brauch . Auf dem 18" bin ich schon kurz gefahren. Mir ist halt aufgefallen dass ich keine Schrittfreiheit hab und der Händler auch meinte dass evtl ein WLS in 17" besser wäre, 16" hatte er nicht da, nur ein Stereo und das kam aufgrund des Preises nicht in Frage. Das Oberrohr scheinte mir beim 18" auch etwas lange zu sein. Hab daraufhin das WLS AMS pro 17" getestet, da konnt ich super drüber stehn aber ich meinte fast dass das Oberrohr wieder zu kurz ist. Vom Design her, gefallen mir allerdings die WLS-Modelle überhaut nicht. Ich weiß das hier einige drüber lachen werden, aber mir ist das doch auch wichtig. Schwierig schwierig, aber ich seh positiv in die Zukunft, dass ich im nächsten Jahr schon mit einem neuen Bike rumfahr.

@Norman68:
Jup ich war schon beim nächsten Cube Händler und die Vorzüge eines ortsnahen Händlers werden mir im Moment auch immer mehr bewußt! Ich selbst kann leider nix reparieren, nachstellen etc. und hab auch keine Lust, dass ich immer bei anderen bettel muß, dass diese mal mein Bike checken oder was nachstellen. (Selbst ist die Frau ) Es darf also schon etwas mehr ausmachen, Problem ist nur dass der nicht mehr die große Auswahl hat an 2008-Modellen (was ja auch verständlich ist).

Folgende Bikes hätte der da, bei den Preisen hab ich aber noch nicht genauer nachgefragt, evtl geht da ja noch was :

> Cube Stereo, Modell 2008, The One, 16" für 2080  (also minus 20%) --> würd mir sehr gut gefallen, leider noch zu teuer, vielleicht baut er noch was weg 

> Cube AMS 125, Modell 2008, 18" (hab ich kurz getestet, ist mir zu groß denk ich) umgebaut auf komplette SLX-Ausstattung, gebraucht für 1400  (Händler sagte so um die 300km)

> Cube WLS Sting, Modell 2008, 17", 1920 --> WLS-Design is nicht so mein Ding, keine Ahnung ob das vergleichbar is mit dem AMS 125 Louise oder Stereo?

> Cube AMS pro, Modell 2008, 17" 1500 --> WLS-Design weiß ist nicht so meine Farbe

und dann eben die 2009-Modelle, wieviel und ob da was weggeht weiß ich noch nicht.

Und als hätte ich noch nicht genügend Modelle zur Auswahl hat ein ehelmaliger Arbeitskollege auch noch ein bei seinem Giant Händler nachgefragt:

> Giant Trance X 4 Modell 2009, 1500 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/3112/34313/

> Giant Cypher 1, 1500 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/women/3127/34356/

> Giant Cypher, Modell 2008, 18", 1600 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/women/1839/30926/?collections_id=3

Bei den Giantbikes kenn ich mich aber überhaupt nicht aus und würd eher schon zu den Cube Bikes tendieren, gefallen mir einfach besser 


Auf jeden Fall ganz lieben Dank für all eure Antworten, die schon gepostet sind und noch kommen ). Ich freu mich schon riesig auf mein Bike (wenn ichs dann mal hab  )

Viele Grüße
*Belladonna*


----------



## norman68 (26. Dezember 2008)

Aus welcher Ecke des D-landes kommst du denn? Vielleicht hat ja der/die ein oder andere auch noch was zum testen da an das was du noch gar nicht getacht hast.


----------



## *Belladonna* (26. Dezember 2008)

D-Land? Ja aber grad noch so . Wohn im Dreiländereck (GER-AUT-CZ) in der schönen Dreiflüssestadt Passau. 2 mal umfallen und ich bin in Österreich  Ich werd morgen mal zum Cube Händler fahren und wegen dem Stereo The One fragen. Für 2000,- bekommt man die ja schon sehr leicht im Netz, vielleicht läßt sich da ja noch was machen am Preis (1600,- mehr geht nicht). Vielleicht gibts ja ne billigere Gabel oder so was. Das blöde ist nur ich kenn mich da nicht aus, ich kann halt nur vergleichen mit den anderen Bikes. Hilft aber nix, da muß ich durch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du das One mit der Revelation haben könntest sollte das schon mal eine Ecke billiger werden. Wenn du nicht all zu schwer bist (-70kg) sollte die Gabel auch noch besser wie die Fox sein. Nichts gegen die Talas doch ist das Losbrechmoment etwas höher wie bei der von RS und wenn du die mit so wenig druck fahren muß liest man sehr oft das dann die Verstellung nicht mehr so super funktioniert. Gut bei der Revelation hat man das U-Turn da muß man ein paar Umdrehungen machen zum Absenken oder Ausfahren der Gabel und dazu ist es meist besser wenn man kurz stehen bleibt. Das hast du bei der Talas bei wenig Druck auch, das Stehenbleiben nicht das kurbeln, damit du die Höhe verstellen kannst. Denn da geht das mit drei klicks. Was aber noch ein Problem werden kann ist wenn dein Händler dir da eine andere Gabel einbauen soll. Brauchst du entweder wieder eine Gabel die dieses 15mm QR Steckachsensystem hat oder ein anderes Laufrad das dann zur neuen Gabel passt.


----------



## *Belladonna* (26. Dezember 2008)

Oje, da beißts jetz aus bei mir mit den Gabeln. Von Rock Shox, Fox etc. gibts ja ewig viele Gabel und zusammen passen soll das ganze ja dann auch noch. Die Revelation ist ja auch im AMS verbaut, sollte vom Gewicht nix ausmachen, oder (liegt knapp über 70 und dann noch Gepäck)? Ob da vielleicht das AMS 125 Louise nicht die bessere Wahl wäre. Ahh ist das schwer...


----------



## barbarissima (26. Dezember 2008)

Die Suche nach dem passenden Bike ist schon eine schwierige  

Aber, ehrlich, bevor du jetzt irgendwelche Kompromisse machst, mit denen du dann doch nicht glücklich wirst, warte lieber noch deinen Geburtstag mit dem damit verbundenen Geldsegen ab und kauf dir dann erst dein Bike. Ich bin z.B. von der Talas sehr überzeugt, weil die, wie Norman68 schon schrieb während der Fahrt schnell verstellt werden kann. Ich glaube, es würde mich nerven, wenn ich unten am Berg immer erst runter oder oben am Berg rauf drehen müsste (bei mir im Wald geht es ständig rauf und runter ) 
Es ist sicher eine gute Entscheidung, ein Vorjahresmodell zu wählen, sofern das noch greifbar ist. Da bekommst du ein Spitzenbike zum Hammerpreis. 

Bin mal gespannt, wo du letztendlich hängen bleibst


----------



## kinschman (26. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> .... Ich glaube, es würde mich nerven, wenn ich unten am Berg immer erst runter oder oben am Berg rauf drehen müsste (bei mir im Wald geht es ständig rauf und runter ) ......



najaa....also das u-turn-verstellen geht auch beim fahren !!!!
außerdem muss man garnicht sooo oft was am federweg einstellen (hier gehts auch ständig auf und ab).....man kommt auch mit 140mm vorne berge hoch...wenns was steiler wird macht man ein paar umdrehungen auf z.b. 120mm.
nur wenns richtig steil bergauf geht, dreh ich die gabel ganz runter.

auf marathons (die haben bei uns selten extreme steilstellen) stelle ich die gabel auf ca. 120mm ein und gut ist.


außerdem kontra fox-gabel: der service geht im grunde nur über toxoholics (bei rockshox können das dagegen sehr viele servicepoints/radhändler-abwickeln)
meine fox 32 talas rl hatte überdieß bereits nach 1000km eine knackende standrohreinheit und gabelbrücke - die wurde dann zwar kostenlos im rahmen der garantie bei toxoholics gewechselt, aber die neuen dichtungen und den service durfte ich selber bezahlen, was nicht günstig war.

zur zeit fahre ich ne stahlfeder-pike in meinem ams125 und bin total begeistert - die geht mmn. um welten besser als die fox-ist dafür aber auch ein paar gramm schwerer.

fazit: mit einer rockshox-revelation gabel macht man sicher auch einen guten kauf !!!


----------



## S.D. (26. Dezember 2008)

Also vom U-turn-System bin ich eigentlich auch sehr überzeugt. Läßt sich sehr gut während der Fahrt verstellen, man muß also nicht unbedingt dazu anhalten.
Ob in einem Bike eine Gabel von RS oder FOX verbaut ist, wäre für mich nicht ausschlaggebend.

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (26. Dezember 2008)

Gut, dass ihr das schreibt  Mein Wissensstand war bislang der oben geschilderte. Dass man den U-Turn auch beim Fahren verstellen kann macht mir die Gabel wesentlich sympatischer (auch wenn ich sie natürlich nie gegen meine Talas tauschen würde )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Belladonna* (27. Dezember 2008)

@ Bärbel:
Ja und ich bin erst gespannt was es dann wird . Geburtstag war leider erst vor kurzen, müßte 11 Monate auf den nächsten Geldsegen warten.

Ich denk mal ich werd mich zwischen folgenden Modellen entscheiden:

> Cube AMS 125 Louise für 1400,- , Onlineshop
> Cube Stereo The One für 2000,- beim Händler (ist mir aber zu teuer, außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ich das Bike überhaupt nutzen kann)
> Cube Stereo The One mit Revelation-Gabel, gleich Bike wie oben nur eben mit ner anderen Gabel, keine Ahnung ob der Händler mitmacht und ob die Geometrie überhaupt noch paßt. 

Welches der beiden Modelle ist eigentlich wartungsärmer? robuster? weniger anfällig für Defekte? Befürchte irgendwie, dass ich das Stereo evtl gar nicht so gut ist wie das AMS 125??

Was mich jetzt doch nochmal aufhören läßt, ist die Gabel-Diskussion. Da mich schon der Kundendienst bei meinem Auto schon nervt, wäre mir eine wartungsarme Gabel um einiges lieber. Hier wären dann die Rock Shox-Gabeln die erste Wahl? 

So jetzt schlaf ich mal eine Nacht darüber, vielleicht weiß ich ja morgen schon mehr. Ganz lieben Dank euch allen, Ihr seid mir eine große Hilfe. Ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht schon zu sehr. 


Lg 
*Belladonna*


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2008)

wartungsärmer sind laut meinem bike händler (verkauft ca. 350 cube bikes im jahr) die ams125. kann aber nur für seinen laden sprechen. mit den ams besonders im lager bereicht ist nicht viel zu machen.

robuster....ka. denke aber das beide gleich auf liegen. in der bike hatte das ams einen stw wert von 27 glaube ich. und maximal von 87. das ist schon ne menge.

zur gabel kannst du ruhig zu einer fox greifen. das mit der garantie ist eh fürn..... man hat zwar zwei jahre grarantie auf der gabel ABER nur ein jahr volle garantie. das andere jahr geht auf kulanz vom hersteller. zudem wenn man die fox ein wenig schmiert usw. braucht man eh nur alle 2 jahre zum service.


----------



## norman68 (27. Dezember 2008)

Welche Bike wartunsärmer ist kann du bei einem Fully nicht sagen. Denn jedes Fully brauch ein wenig Pflege. Da ist ein HT viel einfach zu händeln. Ausser du machst es so wie ich. Geputz wird mein Bike wenn ich mal viel Lust dazu habe und das ist sehr selten da fahr ich lieber. Das einzige was ich immer wieder und regelmäßig mache ist den Antrieb vom Dreck befreien.
Wegen deiner Gabel noch mal. Klär erst mal ob die Fox was da jetzt drin ist einen normalen Schnellspanner hat oder schon das neue System 15mm QR. Sollte dieses schon verbaut sein muß du das VR auch noch tauschen.


----------



## *Belladonna* (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Preis von 1400,-  ist ok? Wie gesagt es handelt sich um das 2008er Modell Cube AMS 125 Louise. 

Hier nochmal die Ausstattung:

Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn, 100-130mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 200mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert
Vorbau: Syntace F139
Lenker: Easton EA 50 Lowriser
Griffe: CUBE double duometer
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT FD-M771 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore LX SL-M580 Rapidfire-Plus, 8-fach
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT hydr. Scheibenbremse (180 mm / 180 mm)
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm, 
Casette: Shimano CS-HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach
Kette: Shimano CN-HG53, 108 Glieder
Laufräder: DT Swiss XRC180 Systemlaufradsatz
Reifen vo.:Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25
Reifen hi:Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25
Schlauch: Schwalbe MTB leicht SV14-40/57-559
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Sattel: Fi'zi:k Nisene
Sattelstütze: RFR Prolight, 31.6mm

Recht schönen Dank für die Antwort
Viele Grüße
*Belladonna*


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hatte das Rad doch einen Listenpreis von 2000 oder 2100. Da bist du mit 1400 gut bedient. Ich würde zugreifen!


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2008)

@ *Belladonna*

für das Geld...

Kaufen..
.


----------



## robert.vienna (29. März 2009)

Warum immer gleich einen neuen Fred aufmachen wenn die Fragestellung die selbe ist?

Bin 184cm und hab Schrittlänge 85cm.

Möchte mir ein AMS 125 kaufen. War bei 3 Händlern: 2 raten mir zu 20", 1 zu 18" (zufällig hatten sie grad die passenden Bikes im Laden ).

Eigentlich fühl ich mich am 20" wohler aber der Abstand Kronjuwelen - Oberrohr ist doch recht knapp (2-3cm kurz vorm Sattelrohr).

Beim 20" wäre der Lenker ca. 3cm höher als der Sattel, beim 18" ist der Lenker deutlich tiefer als der Sattel, Abstand Lenker - Sattel um 4cm kürzer (könnte man aber sicher mit anderem Vorbau ausgleichen).

Fahre Tagestouren, daher eher 20", oder? Aber auch schwierigste Single-Trails (daher 18"?).

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## chief70 (30. März 2009)

würde auf jeden Fall 18 nehmen, bin 1,86m Schrittlänge 86cm und 18 Zoll passt perfekt,
ein Kumpel von mir fährt das 20 Zoll, ist mir definitiv zu wenig Schrittfreiheit


----------



## robert.vienna (30. März 2009)

chief70 schrieb:


> würde auf jeden Fall 18 nehmen, bin 1,86m Schrittlänge 86cm und 18 Zoll passt perfekt




Danke, hilft mir sehr.

Vielleicht kann auch sonst noch wer kurz schildern Körpergröße/Schrittlänge/Rahmengröße/Eindrücke.


----------



## UnguidedMissile (30. März 2009)

chief70 schrieb:


> würde auf jeden Fall 18 nehmen, bin 1,86m Schrittlänge 86cm und 18 Zoll passt perfekt,
> ein Kumpel von mir fährt das 20 Zoll, ist mir definitiv zu wenig Schrittfreiheit


 
Ist offenbar Geschmackssache, um eine Probefahrt wirst Du nicht herum kommen. Ich bin 1,85m, Schrittlänge 86cm und mein 20 Zoll AMS 125 passt ganz genau. Auch die skroti haben noch genügend Luft nach unten. Wenns am Trail bergab wirklich haarig wird, fliegts Du sowieso über den Lenker, oder Du steigst rechtzeitig nach hinten ab. In beiden Fällen sind die Eier wahrscheinlich das geringere Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Bin 184cm und hab Schrittlänge 85cm.



Ich bin 175 bei einer Schrittlänge von 81cm. Mir passt mein 18'' absolut perfekt. Deshalb denke ich, daß das 18'' für Dich zu klein sein könnte. Das Sattelrohr ist beim 20'' etwa 5cm länger und Deine Schrittlänge ist 4cm länger als meine. Deine Körpergröße spricht sowieso eher für ein 20''.



robert.vienna schrieb:


> Eigentlich fühl ich mich am 20" wohler aber der Abstand Kronjuwelen - Oberrohr ist doch recht knapp (2-3cm kurz vorm Sattelrohr).



Mehr Abstand habe ich auch nicht, stört aber überhaupt nicht. 

Bist Du wirklich mal Probe gefahren bzw. waren Pedale montiert? Einfach nur im Laden mal draufsetzen hilft beim AMS 125 zur Beurteilung nicht sehr viel.


----------



## robert.vienna (30. März 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,85m, Schrittlänge 86cm und mein 20 Zoll AMS 125 passt ganz genau.



Fühle mich eigentlich auch am 20" wohler. Denke in 99,99% der Zeit auf dem Bike wird mir der Rahmen angenehmer sein aber das 0,01% stell ich mir sehr schmerzhaft vor ...

@ spirello: Bin in 3 Läden zwischen den Kunden herumgekurvt und ein bißchen davor auf dem Parkplatz. Mehr war nicht drinn.


----------



## spirello (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Fühle mich eigentlich auch am 20" wohler. Denke in 99,99% der Zeit auf dem Bike wird mir der Rahmen angenehmer sein aber das 0,01% stell ich mir sehr schmerzhaft vor ...



Wenn Du beidbeinig nach vorn auf das Oberrohr springst, und Deine Füße keinen Gripp bekommen, ist das auch bei der kleineren Rahmenhöhe schmerzhaft. Aber auch andere "Abstiegsvarianten" können schmerzhaft sein. 



robert.vienna schrieb:


> Beim 20" wäre der Lenker ca. 3cm höher als der Sattel


 Glaub ich nicht ganz. Bei welchem Federweg der Gabel (ausgefahren?)


----------



## UnguidedMissile (30. März 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Wenn Du beidbeinig nach vorn auf das Oberrohr springst, und Deine Füße keinen Gripp bekommen, ist das auch bei der kleineren Rahmenhöhe schmerzhaft. Aber auch andere "Abstiegsvarianten" können schmerzhaft sein.


 
Ist ja geil. Darf ich mal sehen, wie jemand beidbeinig nach vorne auf das Oberrohr springt? Stell ich mir cool vor, selbst wenn die Füße Grip am Oberrohr haben. Gibts das auf youtube?


----------



## robert.vienna (30. März 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ganz. Bei welchem Federweg der Gabel (ausgefahren?)



Okay vielleicht 2cm. Fox Talas voll ausgefahren, Sattelstütze P6 350mm auf Markierung 3 => Lenkergriffe sind 2-3cm höher als Sattel.


----------



## spirello (30. März 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Ist ja geil. Darf ich mal sehen, wie jemand beidbeinig nach vorne auf das Oberrohr springt?



 Ich meinte natürlich, wenn man nach vorn mit beiden Beiden auf dem Boden landet und keinen Gripp hat. 
Auf dem Oberrohr kommt man dann mit anderen Körperteilen auf


----------



## spirello (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Okay vielleicht 2cm. Fox Talas voll ausgefahren, Sattelstütze P6 350mm auf Markierung 3 => Lenkergriffe sind 2-3cm höher als Sattel.



Na, dann passt das doch. Nach ein paar km wirst Du den Sattel sicher noch ein Stück rausziehen und dann bist Du etwa bei Markierung 5.


----------



## monkey10 (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Bin 184cm und hab Schrittlänge 85cm.
> 
> Möchte mir ein AMS 125 kaufen. War bei 3 Händlern: 2 raten mir zu 20", 1 zu 18" (zufällig hatten sie grad die passenden Bikes im Laden ).





robert.vienna schrieb:


> ...Bin in 3 Läden zwischen den Kunden herumgekurvt und ein bißchen davor auf dem Parkplatz. Mehr war nicht drinn.



Hmm... du warst in Wien sicher bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (Starbike, Ciclopia und Sport Nora). Haben dir die von Sport Nora nicht von dem Testag gestern (Sonntag, 30.3.) erzählt? Da hättest dann das AMS125 im Wienerwald (Bereich Schafberg/Hameau) testen können....

Naja, dafür ist es leider zu spät 



robert.vienna schrieb:


> Fühle mich eigentlich auch am 20" wohler. Denke in 99,99% der Zeit auf dem Bike wird mir der Rahmen angenehmer sein aber das 0,01% stell ich mir sehr schmerzhaft vor ...





robert.vienna schrieb:


> Eigentlich fühl ich mich am 20" wohler aber der Abstand Kronjuwelen - Oberrohr ist doch recht knapp (2-3cm kurz vorm Sattelrohr).
> 
> Beim 20" wäre der Lenker ca. 3cm höher als der Sattel, beim 18" ist der Lenker deutlich tiefer als der Sattel, Abstand Lenker - Sattel um 4cm kürzer (könnte man aber sicher mit anderem Vorbau ausgleichen).
> 
> Fahre Tagestouren, daher eher 20", oder? Aber auch schwierigste Single-Trails (daher 18"?).



Etwas eingeschränkte Schrittfreiheit - das ist ein bekanntes Problem bei den Cube-Bikes. Ich hätte auch gerne das Oberrohr etwas niedriger für die ganz technischen Sachen. Das fand ich beim Liteville 301 schon extrem lässig...

Also das Oberrohr des AMS ist aber relativ kurz (bezogen auf die Rahmengröße). Ich fahre mein AMS eher in daher eher eine Nummer größer als ich es bei Trek oder Liteville machen würde. Habe bei meinem Aufbau das AMS mit einer RS Pike Coil U-Turn, einem VRO-S und Variosattelstütze versehen. Trotz etwas geringerer Schrittfreiheit als beim LV & Remedy ist das AMS bei schwierigen Singletrails, Jumps und technischen Spielereien extrem fein zu fahren. 

Und hat trotzdem auch bei schnelleren Ausfahrten mit der Chaoten-Truppe genug Vortrieb und mir tut auch bei langen Touren nix weh 

Also eben ein toller Allrounder zu einem sehr guten Preis. Manche im IBC-Forum fahrens auch eher klein (z.B. Kinschmann)...

Wegen den 0,01% Bedenken würde ich mir aber nicht den kleineren Rahmen nehmen (wennst dich am größeren wohler fühlst). Gerade hier in Wien gibts vielleicht zwei Abfahrten wo ich mir gewünscht hätte den Sattel bis zum Boden zu versenken. Aber für diese ist das AMS sowieso nicht das richtige Bike...

Ein befreundeter Downhiller scheitert dort noch an einigen Stellen. Und das mit einer mit einer Alutech Wildsau mit 200mm-FW und flachsten Lenkwinkel... 

LG


----------



## marco_m (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Bin 184cm und hab Schrittlänge 85cm.


 
Hi, 
habe fast identische Dimensionen! Ich bin ca. 183cm und Haxen ca. 85cm.
Selber fahre ich das AMS in 20" und alles passt perfekt 

edit : Ich wurde übrigens von meinem Händler vermessen, dies ergab dann die passende Rahmengrösse !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielD (30. März 2009)

Also ich habe das AMS 125 nach Funktionsgrößenvermessung und Probe mit 22" genommen...bei einer Größe von 189 cm. Ein TA Stoker hatte ich vorher in 20" und das passte auch wirklich gut...beim AMS scheinen die meisten zum größeren Rahmen zu tendieren???!!!


----------



## UnguidedMissile (30. März 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hmm... du warst in Wien sicher bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (Starbike, Ciclopia und Sport Nora). Haben dir die von Sport Nora nicht von dem Testag gestern (Sonntag, 30.3.) erzählt? Da hättest dann das AMS125 im Wienerwald (Bereich Schafberg/Hameau) testen können....
> 
> Naja, dafür ist es leider zu spät



Beim Starbike lassen sie Dich normalerweise bis zur Donauinsel fahren. Die Böschungen dort sind schon mal nicht schlecht, um die Geometrie zu testen. Und beim Ciclopia gibts die Stiegen und den Park beim Flakturm (Hügel bei der Rutsche, jedenfalls besser als Parkplatz). Dafür gibts bei Ciclopia keine Prozente. Starbike ist aber top (Service und Prozente, beim The One-Entlüften muss der Andi aber noch üben. Muss man leider selber machen, sonst wirds nix.). Sport Nora? Nicht einmal dran denken!



monkey10 schrieb:


> Gerade hier in Wien gibts vielleicht zwei Abfahrten wo ich mir gewünscht hätte den Sattel bis zum Boden zu versenken. Aber für diese ist das AMS sowieso nicht das richtige Bike...
> 
> Ein befreundeter Downhiller scheitert dort noch an einigen Stellen. Und das mit einer mit einer Alutech Wildsau mit 200mm-FW und flachsten Lenkwinkel...
> 
> LG



Wo issn das? Falls Du gps-tracks hast, poste sie doch bitte.


----------



## Barney_1 (30. März 2009)

DanielD schrieb:


> ...beim AMS scheinen die meisten zum größeren Rahmen zu tendieren???!!!



ich habe bei 190 cm Körpergröße ein 20" genommen und komme damit bestens zurecht.
Ich denke beim 22" hätte ich damit im Unterholz zu wenig Schrittfreiheit.
Barney_1


----------



## monkey10 (31. März 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Beim Starbike lassen sie Dich normalerweise bis zur Donauinsel fahren. Die Böschungen dort sind schon mal nicht schlecht, um die Geometrie zu testen.... Starbike ist aber top (Service und Prozente...)



kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen



UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> Wo issn das? Falls Du gps-tracks hast, poste sie doch bitte.



Hab leider keine tracks. In dieser Gegend komme ich auch ganz gut ohne GPS zurecht. Sind außerdem Wege die nicht öffentlich gepostet werden sollten...



Barney_1 schrieb:


> ich habe bei 190 cm Körpergröße ein 20" genommen und komme damit bestens zurecht.
> Ich denke beim 22" hätte ich damit im Unterholz zu wenig Schrittfreiheit.



Naja, nach Geodaten von Cube ist zwar das Sitzrohr ca. 5 cm länger beim 22", die Überstandhöhe und damit Schrittfreiheit aber gleich (438mm vom Tretlager zum Oberrohr). Aber wenn sich der Sattelrohrauszug ausgeht, dann sollte eigentlich kein großer Unterschied zwischen dem 20 und 22 Zoll sein. Die Oberrohrlänge weist nur einen geringen Unterschied von 8mm auf. Und das (sowie die 10mm Unterschied beim Steuerrohr) lassen sich ganz einfach mit Vorbau/Spacer individuell anpassen...

Bei seeehr steilen technischen Passagen ist es natürlich von Vorteil den Sattel noch weitere 5 cm versenken zu können... 

LG


----------



## UnguidedMissile (31. März 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hab leider keine tracks. In dieser Gegend komme ich auch ganz gut ohne GPS zurecht. Sind außerdem Wege die nicht öffentlich gepostet werden sollten...


 
Eine PN an mich mit den trails könnte locker ein Bier wert sein.....


----------



## robert.vienna (31. März 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Manche im IBC-Forum fahrens auch eher klein (z.B. Kinschmann)...



Na das kann man wohl sagen:


kinschman schrieb:


> zum schluss bin ich meinen 18zöller mit nem 90er vorbau gefahren (bei 187größe und 86cm schrittlänge)







monkey10 schrieb:


> Gerade hier in Wien gibts vielleicht zwei Abfahrten wo ich mir gewünscht hätte den Sattel bis zum Boden zu versenken.



Die mußt du mir jetzt natürlich unbedingt verraten! Ich revanchiere mich mit den Daten eines wunderschönen langen Megaflow-Singletrails!


Ja, war genau bei diesen 3 Händlern. Beratung war überall sehr nett, Prozente dürfen sie alle 3 offiziell nicht geben sonst sind sie ihren Vertrag mit Cube los.

Denke es wird das 20" aus 2 Gründen:

1) Hohe Front taugt mir beim Downhill
2) Bin jahrelang mit Sattelüberhöhung gefahren und weiß dass ich uphill immer die Spitzen der Barends in der Handfläche gehabt hab weil das die einzig bequeme Haltung war. Werde jetzt mal beim 20" die leichte Lenkerüberhöhung probieren, denke das wird fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

hi leute,

ich stehe nun auch vor dem Kauf eines ams 125 louise (in den Sommerferien wirds soweit sein)

und wollte euch mal fragen zu was für ner ramenhöhe ihr mir raten würdet:

ich bin 16 jahre alt (also noch im Wachstum!! und wollte das Bike schon noch ein weilchen behalten ^^)

bin 1,71 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79cm

Gewicht denke ich spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle, aber der Vollständigkeit halber: 61kg

würdet ihr mir schon zum 18"er raten? (fahre auf meinem aktuellen Bike auch schon eher gestreckt, weiß aber nicht genau, was es für eine rahmenhöhe hat)

mein problem ist halt wie gesagt das wachstum.

was meint ihr?

achja: am mittwoch werde ich es warscheinlich schoneinmal kurz probefahren, beim örtlichen händler (soll aber nichtsoviel nachlass geben, deshalb wird der kauf warscheinlich online bei rabe geschehen)

mfg Eck

edit:

habe gerade mal nachgemessen, mein altes bike hatte 52cm rahmehöhe und 56cm oberrohrlänge (ich saß aber wie gesagt schon etwas gestreckt, deshalb bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ^^)

edit zwo:

andererseits gäbe es ja noch die möglichkeit den 18" rahmen zu nehmen und im notfall nen kleineren vorbau zu montieren


----------



## robert.vienna (18. Mai 2009)

Hi hab 84cm Schrittlänge und das 20''. Paßt mir sehr gut.

Hatte mein letztes Bike auch 8 Jahre, also nimm das 18'', das paßt jetzt und wahrscheinlich noch länger.

greetz

Robert


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

hi robert,

danke für die wirklich  wirklich schnelle antwort ^^

ich glaube uahc dass das schon hinhauen wird, bin das eher gestreckte fahren (was ich wohl anfangs haben werde) eh schon gewohnt durch mein letztes bike und solange mit den kronjuwelen alles passt und sie nicht aufsitzen müssen ist alles in bester ordnung ^^

werde das ganze ienfach mittwoch nochmla testen um meine entscheidung in stein zu meißeln

mfg Eck


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ich stehe nun auch vor dem Kauf eines ams 125 louise (in den Sommerferien wirds soweit sein)



Meinst du das Rabe AMS 125 SE mit Fox Talas RLC und Magure Louise fÃ¼r 1999â¬ http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 ?

An das hab ich auch gedacht, weiÃ aber nicht ob es den Preis wirklich wert ist. AuÃerdem gefÃ¤llt mir das schwarz-weiss vom Rabe Bike nicht so gut wie das schwarz-weiss vom Original Cube AMS 125 The One. Aber das kostet 2999â¬  Das ist leider das einzige AMS 125 was es in weiÃ gibt.

Eine Alternative wÃ¤re das 2008er AMS 125 K18 als Restposten. Das gibts momentan bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a13841/ams-125-black-anodized-k18-2008.html fÃ¼r 1449â¬.

Ist ne schwierige Entscheidung bei so viel Geld, find ich!


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

ähhhm wie soll ich sagen dass ist das gleiche schwarz weiß 

kannst dir aber ja auch in schwarz kaufen

für mich ist das k18 leider keine alternative, da ich schon auf die fox gabel setzen möchte 

und wie gesagt das "white'n'black" von rabe ist das was cube eigentlich nur am ams125 the one verbaut  (zumindest afaik)

und genau diese rahmenfarbe wollte ich auch wählen ^^
das geld stellt für mich kein problem dar, zur not spare ich noch etwas weiter   (aber sollte sich schon so um die 2k einpändeln, mit eggbeatern und nem satz schuhen bin ich eh bei 2,2k

mfg Eck

edit: außerdem habe ich mla nach den aktuellen lieferzeiten gefragt


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich find die Farben sind unterschiedlich. Vergleich mal das grÃ¼n zum Beispiel.

UnabhÃ¤ngig davon find ich das Rabe fÃ¼r 1999â¬ von den drei angebotenen AMS Preis-/LeistungsmÃ¤Ãig am besten.

Jetzt mÃ¼sste man nur noch die Komponenten zwischen Rabe SE und Cube Original vergleichen und schauen welches Angebot besser ist.


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

ja die farbe ist leicht unterschiedlich du hast schon recht, aber das liegt am bild 

ich habe sicherheitshalber gerade einmal ne mail an rabe geschickt und werde euch berichten sobald ich mehr weiß 

das Rabe SE ist besser (hat die louise, für mich eindeutiger kaufgrund und hat dt swiss laufräder)

mfg Eck


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

sry fÃ¼r den doppelpost aber um himmels willen wie schnell ist rabe 

hier mal die antwort von ihnen:



			
				rabe-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo   XXXX ,
> 
> Bei 171cm empfehlen wir  eher GrÃ¶Ãe 16â.
> Wenn die MÃ¶glichkeit  besteht solltest Du es aber auf jeden Fall  ausprobieren.
> ...





ok da ich aber auf ner anderen radseite Ã¼ber die schrittlÃ¤nge mal ermittelt habe dass fÃ¼r mich 17,85" perfekt werden denke ich ich fahr am mittwoch einfach mal beide probe 


gut zuwissen die sache mit dem lieferzeitpunkt ^^ (hÃ¤tte aber warscheinlich eh erst august bestellt, bin zwar kein geduldiger mensch aber wo kein geld ist kann ich keins herzaubern)


mfg Eck


----------



## robert.vienna (18. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> Bei 171cm empfehlen wir eher GrÃ¶Ãe 16â.
> ...
> In GrÃ¶Ãe 16â sind im Moment (!) noch 3 StÃ¼ck da, in 18â sind momentan keine verfÃ¼gbar.




Die Welt wÃ¤re eine bessere, gÃ¤be es mehr so aufrichtige und objektive Menschen wie es RadhÃ¤ndler sind, die einem, ohne auf den eigenen Vorteil zu achten, selbstlos das Beste empfehlen.


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

Das Rabe so schnell antwortet ist gut. Ich würd die benötigte Rahmengröße aber lieber nochmal in nem Online Rechner gegenchecken. Die hätten wohl kaum geschrieben: wir empfehlen 18", was wir aber nicht vorrätig haben und erst im Juni wieder bekommen. Die Verkäufer müssen ja damit rechnen, dass du dann wo anders kaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Mai 2009)

eben 

also auf bike-discount.de hab ich errechnet dass für mich (von der schrittlänge her zumindest) 17,89 " optimal wären ^^

demnach gehe ich davon aus, da ich ja noch wachse, dass 18" schon passen werden 

ich probiers wie gesagt am mittwoch aus und werde mich dann wieder bei euch melden


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> eben
> 
> also auf bike-discount.de hab ich errechnet dass für mich (von der schrittlänge her zumindest) 17,89 " optimal wären ^^
> 
> ...


 
Also, mal davon ausgehend, dass sich der 08er Rahmen und der 09er Rahmen nicht so sehr unterscheiden, möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Ich habe ein 16" AMS, bin 1,68m groß und habe 81cm Schrittlänge. Das passt prima. Der Sattel dürfte aber nicht viel niedriger sein, weil sonst die Sitzposition zu aufrecht wäre. Andererseits kann man zumindest beim 08er Modell noch einen Spacer rausnehmen, Das gleicht den niedrigen Sattel dann wieder aus  

Was du aber beim 18" Rahmen unbedingt testen musst, ist die Höhe des Oberrohrs. Da könnte es eng werden, wenn der Rahmen höher ist (und das wird er ja sein ) Probier also unbedingt vor dem Kauf aus, ob noch genügend Platz zwischen dir und dem Oberrohr ist, wenn die Gabel ganz draußen ist. Und bedenke, wenn man im Gelände mal schnell vom Pedal geht, dann steht man in der Regel eher breitfüßig da oder mit einem Fuß bergab  

Wünsche dir darüber hinaus viel Spaß beim Bike kaufen


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Mai 2009)

jop genau darauf werde ich achten ^^

vielen dank an dich 

mein problem ist halt: mit 16 jahren weiß ich dass ich (hoffentlich) noch nciht ausgewachsen bin ^^ und will dann nicht am ende ausschauen, als würde ich bmx fahren 

mfg Eck


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. Mai 2009)

hi leuts,

war heute beim cube händler meines vertrauens 

das 18" ist ja wirklcih perfekt für mich

ich habe zwar nichtmehr sooo viel schrittfreiheit, dafür ist es sobald ich auf dem sattel sitze mehr als genial !

das mit der schrittfreiheit denke ich gibt sich mit der zeit udn wenn ich mal notgedrungen absteige wird das (sollte ich dafür echt aus den klickern raus) eh meist schmerzhaft ^^ (war bei meinem jetzigen am anfang nicht anders)

allerdings kann es der laden nur mit der xt als bremse besorgen (dann einfach das komplette cube ams 125 xt, leider gibts das louise bei ihnen nicht, würdet ihrs trotzdem lokal nehmen??)

der preis läge jetzt bei 1999 wobei da noch luft sei und ich denke, dass ich mit eggbeater sl (oder anderen klickern, weiß noch nicht) und schuhen unter 2000 bleiben werde, wenn ich nicht sogar noch etwas weiter runter komme 

mfg Eck

p.S.: leider war grad kein bike mit der talas drauf da deshalb musste ich mal ein kleines ründchen mit der rock shox drehen.....

naja er hat extra aus dem andren laden eins geordert damit ich nächste woche mal die talas fahren darf, wird für das kleine ründchen auch halbwegs auf mich eingestellt (werde warscheinlich meine wertsachen hinterlegen und mal ein halbes stündchen um den block drehen)


----------



## S.D. (21. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> eben
> 
> also auf bike-discount.de hab ich errechnet dass für mich (von der schrittlänge her zumindest) 17,89 " optimal wären ^^
> 
> ...



Diese Rechner sind nur eine Annäherung, beim AMS passt die Rechnung jedoch nicht, da beim AMS das Tretlager sehr hoch baut und zum anderen das Oberrohr relativ hoch angebracht ist. Von daher hat Rabe eindeutig Recht.
Das was Rabe geschrieben hat, sehr übrigens auch auf deren Homepage, also war es keine Verkaufsargumentation.
Ich selber fahre ein Reaction in 16" (1,68 / Schritthöhe ca. 78 cm), das mir wunderbar passt. Das AMS 125 in 16" baut jedoch einige cm höher, sodaß das AMS 125 in 16" für mich wahrscheinlich zu groß wäre. Selbst der Sebastian von CUBE hatte mir vom AMS 125 in 16" abgeraten, da es für mich wahrscheinlich zu groß ist.

Gruß


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2009)

hmm ich bin ja wie gesagt gestern das 125er gefahren und während der fahrt passt alles und ich denke mal da ich ja wirklich noch im wachstum stecke sollte die schrittfreiheit zum oberrohr auch noch zunehmen werden!

ich fahre das ganze nächste woche nocheinmal probe mit der Talas (gestern war nur die rock shox drauf) und dann kann ich ja weitersehen (eins mit 16" haben sie aktuell leider nicht da -.-)

aber der händler meinte auch dass an sich aktuell das 16er gescheiter wäre, aber da ich ncoh wachse könnte ich auch über das 18er nachdenken.

demnach denke ich fast, dass es das 18er wird.

(jetz muss ich nur erstmal schauen dass ich meine ferienjobs zugesagt bekomme und wenn möglich noch nen nebenjob finde.

mfg Eck


----------



## spirello (21. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich habe zwar nichtmehr sooo viel schrittfreiheit, dafür ist es sobald ich auf dem sattel sitze mehr als genial !


Sobald Du Dich ein bisschen daran gewöhnt hast, hast Du damit kein Problem mehr.



Eck1992 schrieb:


> allerdings kann es der laden nur mit der xt als bremse besorgen (dann einfach das komplette cube ams 125 xt, leider gibts das louise bei ihnen nicht, würdet ihrs trotzdem lokal nehmen??)



Nimm das mit der XT-Bremse, mach Dir andere Beläge rein. Ich habe  außerdem noch die XT-Scheiben in Hope-Scheiben getauscht, eine geniale Kombi. Spitzenmäßiges Händling, kein Fading, kein Quitschen o.ä.



Eck1992 schrieb:


> p.S.: leider war grad kein bike mit der talas drauf da deshalb musste ich mal ein kleines ründchen mit der rock shox drehen.....
> naja er hat extra aus dem andren laden eins geordert damit ich nächste woche mal die talas fahren darf,



Laß Dich aber nicht täuschen, auch eine fabrikneue Talas fährt sich noch ein. Erst nach etwa 200km hat sie Ihre richtige Charakteristik


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2009)

hehe freut mich dass ich hier jemanden habe, der das mit der schrittfreiheit mal nicht kritisiert  ich denke halt, dank meines wachstums, sollte das in nem halben jahr eh kein thema mehr sein (spätestens in nem jahr passts dann wirklich)

ok dann werde ich wirklich mein glück mal mit der xt-bremse versuchen (fahre ich nächste woche gleich mit probe) und sollte ich nach nem jahr oder so die schnautze voll haben, kann ich ja immernoch umrüsten ^^

ok danke das mit der Talas hätte ich jetzt nicht beachtet ^^

aber ok mir ging es eher darum zu sehen, ob das druckstufen system auch bei dem geringen druck, den ich für meine 60kg bräuchte, wieder ordentlich ausfährt.

ich werde euch auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn ich das bike in der richtigen ausstattung getestet habe

jetz muss ich nurnoch iwie schnell an das restliche geld kommen 

mfg Eck


----------



## sun30 (21. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> allerdings kann es der laden nur mit der xt als bremse besorgen (dann einfach das komplette cube ams 125 xt, leider gibts das louise bei ihnen nicht, wÃ¼rdet ihrs trotzdem lokal nehmen??)
> 
> der preis lÃ¤ge jetzt bei 1999 wobei da noch luft sei und ich denke, dass ich mit eggbeater sl (oder anderen klickern, weiÃ noch nicht) und schuhen unter 2000 bleiben werde, wenn ich nicht sogar noch etwas weiter runter komme
> 
> ...



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe warst du bei Rabe und hast ein AMS 125 SE http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1261 probegefahren. Aber warum war da nur ne XT Bremse und Rock Shox Gabel dran? Das hat doch mit dem Bike was auf der Homepage beworden wird nix zu tun?!

Wenn das 1999â¬ kosten soll ist das nen schlechter Deal. Das Bike im Internet kostet auch 1999â¬ hat aber ne viel bessere Ausstattung. Das du mit Eggbeater Pedalen und Schuhen immern noch unter 2000â¬ bleibst glaub ich nicht weil das Bike alleine schon so viel kostet und Rabe laut anderen Freds keinen Rabatt gibt.

Und warum wartest du eine Woche bis das Bike mit Talas Gabel aus nem anderen Laden kommt. Warum bist du nicht einfach selbst in den anderen Laden? Die sind doch alle in derselben Stadt.

@S.D., hohes Tretlager und hohes Oberrohr macht das AMS 125 also generell eher fÃ¼r groÃe Leute geeignet, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2009)

stop!!

ich war nicth bei rabe 

ich war bei nem händler vor ort (Würzburg) ^^

deshalb auch nicht die "rabe se ausstattung" sondern halt das einfache ams 125 xt

und der andere laden hier ist ca 15km weg und ohne fahrrad und mit 16 jahren bei ner schlechten busverbindung und nem geringen zeitplan wirds eng ^^

naja eher weniger das mit dem hohen tretlager etc sagt nur dass du etwas mehr schrittlänge bräuchtest oder einfach grundsätzlich fast zum kleineren rahmen greifen solltest 

mfg Eck


----------



## sun30 (21. Mai 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> naja eher weniger das mit dem hohen tretlager etc sagt nur dass du etwas mehr schrittlänge bräuchtest oder einfach grundsätzlich fast zum kleineren rahmen greifen solltest



Also ist die Geometrie für Leute mit großer Schrittlänge gut geeignet. Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. Mai 2009)

jap würde ich schon sagen 

ich werde damit trotzdem klarkommen, weil sobald man draufistzt es wirklcih das geilste bike ist , das ich je gefahren bin ^^


----------



## robert.vienna (22. Mai 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Nimm das mit der XT-Bremse, mach Dir andere Beläge rein. Ich habe  außerdem noch die XT-Scheiben in Hope-Scheiben getauscht




Ist jetzt OT ich weiß aber ganz kurz weil meine Freundin ein WLS mit XT kriegt: Welche Beläge empfiehlst Du?

Und was bringt die Hope-Scheibe? Stahl ist doch Stahl, oder?


----------



## spirello (22. Mai 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ist jetzt OT ich weiß aber ganz kurz weil meine Freundin ein WLS mit XT kriegt: Welche Beläge empfiehlst Du?
> 
> Und was bringt die Hope-Scheibe? Stahl ist doch Stahl, oder?



Mit den Trickstuff-Belägen habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Ich habe die Hope Mono/ Mini Scheibe drin. Die hat einen Alu-Grundkörper und eine schwimmend gelagerte Edelstahlscheibe. Diese Kombi entkoppelt ganz gut die Bremseinflüsse von der Gabel/Rahmen.


----------

